# Handyversicherung Lifeline problem



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Juni 2009)

Im Februar 2008 kaufte ich mir einen "Sony Ericsson W960i" und machte eine Lifeline Handy Versicherung. Ich war nie ein Sony Ericsson Fan aber dachte das ist ein gutes Produkt.
Am selben abend Zuhause bereute ich schon den kauf und am nächsten Morgen ging ich zurück zu "the Phone House" und versuchte dem Verkäufer zu erklären das ich das Handy nicht mag, der Verkäufer machte natürlich ein seltsames Gesicht und sagte es währe nicht so einfach das Handy zurückzunehmen, aber als ich sagte ich möchte stattdessen das teuere Handy "Nokia N95 8GB" haben, da strahlte er auf und nullkomanix holte er das Nokia aus dem Schrank.
Ok, jetzt schnell Autogramm gegeben das das Handy umgetauscht wurde, versicherung wurde auf Nokia übernommen und ich darf wieder gehen.

Lifeline funktioniert so 45 SFr. alle 3 Monate damit Handy versichert ist.

Was mir nie aufgefallen ist, ist das mir alle 3 Monate 90 SFr vom Konto abgezogen wurden bis vor 3Monaten als 90 SFr wieder abgezogen wurden und ich mich fragte.. "warum 90SFr?" (ja ziemlich spät, aber tja..). Also rufte ich mal fix Lifeline an und fragte warum mir 90SFr statt 45SFr abgezogen wurden? Der Herr am Telefon sagte mir ja weil sie 2 Handys haben, eine "W960i" und eine "N95 8GB".
Moment mal sagte ich, das kann nicht sein und erklärte ihm das ich das "W960i" einen Tag nach kaufdatum zurückgegeben hatte. Nun will der Herr den beweis das das Produkt umgetauscht wurde also sendete ich ihm einen Brief mit dem Beleg und ein kleines schreiben, das er bitte die 45Sfr mir zurückzahlen solle und beide Versicherungen sofort kündigen da ich es nicht mehr brauche.
2 Wochen später erhielt ich auf mein Konto 45SFr zurück und ich sagte, gut alles in ordnung.

Klug wie ich bin hab ich natürlich vergessen bei der Bank den dauerauftrag zu löschen und letzte woche wurde für Lifeline direkt wieder aus meinem Konto 90 SFr überwiesen.
Nochmals zum Hörer und mit denen von Lifeline in kontakt gesetzt.
Jetzt sagt der Herr am Hörer, es ist korrekt das 90SFr eingezahlt wurden da er keine kündigung von mir erhalten hat.. aber wie hätten die sonst mir die 45SFr zurückbezahlt wenn sie kein Brief erhalten hätten?
Also erkläre ich ihm die ganze geschichte erneut am Telefon aber als ich die beiden Handys erwähnte "W960i" und "N95" sagte er das er weiss das das "W960i" gegen das "N95" getauscht wurde..
Also hat er doch den Brief erhalten?
Nein kein Brief erhalten und keine kündigung.
Aber kriege ich wenigstens meine 45SFr zurück?
Nein es ist korrekt 90Sfr.
Wie korrekt? Da sagt der Herr, eines ist für "N95" und das andere für "Nokia 7610" aus dem Jahre 2004. Wie bitte?
Laut vertrag dauert die versicherung 1Jahr und der dauerauftrag der Bank auch nur 1 Jahr. Nein sagt er, versicherung lauft immer weiter, ein 1Jahr abo gibts nicht, man muss schriftlich kündigen und dauerauftrag löschen bei Bank.
Wie kann es aber für ein "Nokia7610" sein wo mir die letzten Jahre gar nie ein Cent aus dem Konto abgebucht wurden? Und jetzt kommt er plötzlich mit einem Handy was von 2004 ist?
Ein Bankkonto hab ich auch erst seit Juni 2006. Und damlas hatte ich auch keine Kontodaten angeben können. Dann war also das 7610 nur 3 Monate versichert, den eine Rechnung bekam ich auch nie von Lifeline in all den Jahren.

Hab mal die mehrseitige Quittung angeschaut und da steht "Die Zahlungen werden fortgesetzt, bis ich den Dauerauftrag bei meiner Bank wiederrufe".. ok das hab ich nun gemacht.
Die Buchungsdaten der Bank stimmen mit den Quittungen von W960i und N95 überrein, also nix da 7610..

Was ich nun genau tun soll ist mir ein rätsel(noch ein Brief mit kündigung sowieso, diesmal aber will ich bei erhalt eine Unterschrift) , irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das die jetzt linke nummern versuchen da die eh kurz vor pleite sind.. Phone House wurde von Swisscom gekauft, Lifeline hat kein Geschäftspartner mehr in der schweiz, nur noch durch noch versicherte Handys gibts kohle, neue kommen keine mehr dazu.

Wenn jetzt also seit Februar 2008, 45Sfr zuviel abgebucht worden sind für ein Handy das ich nie besass ist es möglich das Geld zurückzuverlangen? und das mit der ausrede ist für "7610" riecht ziemlich faulig wenn die Bank Buchungssnummern mit den Quittungen der beiden Handys "W960i & N95" übereinstimmen.


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Schreib an KassenSturz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Schreib an KassenSturz!!!!!!!!!!


und wiedermal muss das denken für mich jemand anders übernehmen.. omg das ich nicht drauf gekommen bin -.-
Danke Stress05 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> und wiedermal muss das denken für mich jemand anders übernehmen.. omg das ich nicht drauf gekommen bin -.-
> Danke Stress05
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht Sieht man dich ja dem nechst im Fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Kassensturz ist sicher ein guter Weg. Ansonsten die nächsten Monate peinlich genau auf Deine Banktransaktionen achten und schauen ob sie nicht dennoch versuchen Dir was abzuziehen (für den Fall, dass Du mal ne Kreditkarte angegeben hast z. Das klingt extrem nach Abzocke!
Für die Zukunft kann ich Dir nur 3 Dinge empfehlen:
- Jeden Monat Deine Kontoauszüge anschauen, damit Dir sowas nicht wieder passiert. Falls Du Bahnfahrer bist kannst Du das morgens im Zug gründlich erledigen, ansonsten sollte auch ein kurzer Überblick genügen.
- Lass Dich nicht auf kleine Telefongesellschaften ein. Im Grossen und Ganzen höre ich viel zu viel Schlechtes über eben genau solche Firmen, die die Kunden ausnehmen wo sie nur können. Der Telefonmarkt ist ein extrem dreckiger Markt, da würd ich mich auf die bewährten grossen Anbieter einlassen. Das müssten in der Schweiz ja dann Swisscom, Orange und SunRise sein, soweit ich weiss.
- Handy- und Telefonverträge immer gründlich durchlesen. Im Fernsehen gibts immer wieder Leute die aufs Kreuz gelegt wurden und Ende Monat ne Rechnung von über tausend Euro erhalten oder sowas.

Einmal wollte so ne Firma meine Eltern abzocken, haben morgens um halb 8 angerufen, mein Vater war total im Stress und noch halb am schlafen und hat dann irgendwas gemurmelt und aufgelegt. Zack, 2 Tage später wurde die Festnetzleitung auf nen andern Anbieter umgestellt. Zum Glück ging das Ganze übers Telefon, so wars nicht allzu schwer den ganzen Mist zu widerrufen, ohne dass da gross etwas bezahlt werden musste. Aber sowas kann schnell ins Auge gehn.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Juni 2009)

Daueraufträge von Lifeline wurden bei der Bank gelöscht, die kriegen kein Geld mehr. 
Kreditkarte habe ich keine..
Kassensturz hab ich auch mal geschrieben um mal zu sehen was die so sagen. (Copy&Paste)
http://www.ktipp.ch/forum/geld_versicherun...dy_Versicherung

Ja abzockfirmen ist voll im Boom, das tolle ist sie arbeiten mit Rechtsanwälte und finden überall lücken im Gesetz die sie zu ihren gunsten und zum nachteil von normalbürgern einsetzen.
Wenige reagieren sofort und schalten auch Anwälte ein und beraten sich im Inet über solche abzocker. Die mehrheit hat angst einer Betreibung und zahlen sofort, was dann deren Geschäft sehr profitabel macht.


----------

